
Decentralized bridge between Ethereum and Dogecoin released - wslh
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/99fjxa/ethereum_dogecoin_decentralized_bridge_released/
======
wslh
Project with source code available here:
[https://github.com/dogethereum](https://github.com/dogethereum)

